# Raccourci antislash \ 1Password



## virgilerl (19 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

C'est sympa  1Password soit intégré dans Safari . 
Sauf qu'il propose ce raccourci clavier *CMD \* (antislah) 

L'antislah se réalise de la façon suivante *Maj Alt / *

Malheureusement,  les touches *CMD Maj Alt /*  ne fonctionne pas simultanément  
De même, il n'est pas possible de modifier le raccourci clavier dans les paramètres de Leopard. (Raccourcis clavier ... Raccourcis Applications) . L'intitulé est trop complexe . 

Connaissez-vous une  solution ? 

Merci à tous
Virgile


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

Je ne connais pas 1Password, mais ce que tu indiques à son propos n'est effectivement pas très sensé du point de vue du fonctionnement normal des touches de raccourci.

Toutefois, le caractère « \ » s'applique peut-être au clavier américain (QWERTY), qui permet de l'obtenir sans utiliser ni Maj ni Alt. La touche en question correspond généralement aux caractères « `» et « £ » sur le clavier français (AZERTY).

Peux-tu vérifier si le raccourci ne fonctionnerait pas sur cette touche ?


----------



## koeklin (19 Avril 2010)

Personnalisez votre barre d'outils de Safari (via le clic droit sur la barre d'outils) et affichez  le bouton 1Password dans cette dernière. Exit le raccourci-clavier.


----------



## virgilerl (19 Avril 2010)

C'est gentil d'avoir répondu . Je vais appliquer ce que vous avez écrit


----------

